# Sleeping in your bed, do you allow it?



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

I've seen some topics saying you shouldn't let your dog sleep in the bed with you, I just wanted to see if that was false, or if there is something to it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

No pets in the bed for us. To me it's nothing more than not wanting a hairy/dirty dog in my bed. Not to mention I have sleep issues and don't want to fight for a place in my own bed. They have their beds, I have mine. 

He sleeps in the room with us, but not in the bed.


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't know about facts but it seems to me that if you let them sleep in the bed with you they bond to you better. That's just been my experience tho. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My dog usually gets up when I call him up to cuddle in the morning, but I need space while I sleep and he is a bed hog, plus he gets too hot at night. Sometimes during the day I will take a nap and he will come up on the bed and cuddle for an hour or two.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta is allowed on the bed if she's invited up when both my husband and I are in bed. If my husband is out of bed and up for work, she's allowed up. Both are allowed under the condition that the blankets are pulled up. We have dog beds in the room though and she lays on those most of the time. Its a preference thing. She wasn't allowed up until she was 100% potty trained. She'll be 4 in May.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup. Guilty :wub:


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

I let my boy sleep wherever he wants.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely no at my house.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

We don't only because our two smaller dogs do not get along with the shepherd. It's not fair to crate some and let others sleep in the bed so they all sleep in their crates at night. If we only have the shepherd OR the smaller dogs in the house then I allow whichever dog is hole in the bed.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes. Lisl is allowed on the bed but she doesn't usually stay all night. She will get back up early in the morning a lay next to me.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If Glenn is out on a rig, then I'll leave the bedroom door open so the girls can sleep with me. Usually one is on the floor, the other on the bed. Russell is in his crate. However if I leave the door to the den open, they both prefer to sleep in there on the couches, and not with me. Sage always checks on me though, in the middle of the night. When Glenn is home, nope. No dogs. There is just not room.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I started out being all hard core and not letting my dog on the bed at all. 

Somehow she has weaseled her way into having a permanent spot on the bed. Every night she beats me to bed, and is trying to lay her head on me before I'm even settled under the covers. She will lay like that for a while (usually with her head under my chin lol), then she moves over and pretty much stays put and doesn't bug me at all during the night. So she's a pretty good bed buddy and one heck of a cute dog.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't personally like it. Besides the whole dirt/hair aspect of things, I am an INCREDIBLY light sleeper, so if the dog gets up and starts walking around on the bed, that's a major problem for me.
I don't allow my dogs on furniture unless invited (or if we're on a trip and are at a hotel...Discoe gets special 'hotel privileges'), and even so, it's such a foreign thing for them that they'll rarely hang out on the couch or in a chair with me for more than ten minutes or so.


----------



## wykedcountry (Jun 22, 2013)

*I couldn't sleep without them!*

:wub:My big boy is my security blanket! I am up to 3 gsds and the hubby thinks we need a larger bed. Quite frankly, if tgey aren't clean enough to be in your bed, you're not doing a great job being owned by your gsds! I feel safe, loved and super warm with my furbabies cuddling next to me. They have their own beds if they choose, but when I say 'let's go to bed' I have a 3 pack in my tracks. I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

wykedcountry said:


> :wub:My big boy is my security blanket! I am up to 3 gsds and the hubby thinks we need a larger bed. Quite frankly, if tgey aren't clean enough to be in your bed, you're not doing a great job being owned by your gsds! I feel safe, loved and super warm with my furbabies cuddling next to me. They have their own beds if they choose, but when I say 'let's go to bed' I have a 3 pack in my tracks. I wouldn't have it any other way!


Exactly my thoughts

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

We'll let our pets *on* the bed but not in it, and no dogs sleeping on the bed while we're trying to sleep. Just a personal preference. I didn't let our kids sleep with us either...


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

3dognite said:


> no dogs sleeping on the bed while we're trying to sleep.


 
Now, how can you say that with a name like '3dognite' ?


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

blackshep said:


> Now, how can you say that with a name like '3dognite' ?


lmao...I have a husband who spent 18 months deployed--12 months in a war zone...I swear *I* have trouble sleeping with him sometimes...I can't imagine 3 wiggly (and stinky) dogs on the bed too!!!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I've never owned a GSD that had odor problems. They have all smelled very good. Better than me on occasion after a hard days work.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I would if he'd actually sleep but he always gets up or sniffs and licks my ears. Lol

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wykedcountry said:


> Quite frankly, if tgey aren't clean enough to be in your bed, you're not doing a great job being owned by your gsds!


Exactly.
I am not owned by my GSD.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes but she's a bed hog....we're getting another dog soon and I feel a king bed wont be big enough...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD never sleeps in my bed.

My Dalmatian slept in my bed from the night I brought him home at 11 weeks of age up until about 4 days ago when he turned 6 months old. He is no longer allowed on the bed. He sleeps with the GSD on a large dog bed next to my bed.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

He's been invited but he prefers his own bed. Actually, he goes back and forth between his bed and sleeping in front of the front door. He does hop up for a quick snuggle before he goes to bed. Affectionate but not cuddly.

My lab, OTOH, always sleeps in either our bed or my son's. I keep her at the foot of the bed or she does this super cute thing (not!) where she braces her back against one of us and then pushes with her super duper frito feet on the other to create what she thinks is the right amount of space for her royal majestic majesty.


----------



## mkelley2 (Jan 1, 2014)

My little girl sleeps on her bed on my bed lol






therefor in the night she wakes me up to go potty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Nope not allowed on any furniture, they have their beds and thats where they belong. With 3 kids and the dogs I need my space lol


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter is invited , but like the other posters dog, he prefers his own bed next to mine now. When he was younger he would sleep with me and my other two small dogs. However I think as he grew there was not much room, so he likes to spread out on his large orthopeadic bed and snore all night. Lucky me. As for the smell I dont have any problems with Dexter even if its gone 2 months without a bath, my other 2 dogs a shih tzu and maltipoo need a bath at least once a month otherwise they start to smell. One of them is even nicknamed "stinky"


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

We let our dogs on the bed every night for some snuggle time and belly rubs. Normally they don't want to sleep with us. I think they get too hot. However....a few days ago I woke up about 3am. I was laying sideways on the bed using my DH as a pillow. My legs were hanging off the bed up to my knee. That didn't feel good. Briggs was curled up on my pillows. Karly was curled up in my leg space. AND I was freezing and had no covers because a cat was curled up under my blankets. I have no idea how I got in this position and didn't wake up!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

When we turn the living room light off, Bart jumps off from his spot on the couch and runs to the bedroom. He jumps on the bed and secures his position making sure his head is on a pillow. And I would not have it any other way!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

They come up on the bed too snuggle, then they leave and go sleep on the beds they have. Dexter slept with us last week, right inbetween us and underneath the duvet..his head was on our pillows and he was knocked out cold. So, no i dont mind if they sleep with me..


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Dogs weren't allowed on the beds here either. It didn't last long:






Lucky would start out on a bed but usually moved to the couch in the middle of the night. Shania slept on the bed for her entire life.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Discoetheque said:


> I don't personally like it. Besides the whole dirt/hair aspect of things, I am an INCREDIBLY light sleeper, so if the dog gets up and starts walking around on the bed, that's a major problem for me.
> I don't allow my dogs on furniture unless invited (or if we're on a trip and are at a hotel...Discoe gets special 'hotel privileges'), and even so, it's such a foreign thing for them that they'll rarely hang out on the couch or in a chair with me for more than ten minutes or so.


This is close to where I am on the subject.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I would totally allow it and the two smaller dogs used to sleep on the bed all the time. I would love for the GSD to be on the bed, but my husband is against it. He says he's to big. Riley was allowed on the bed until he kicked his legs out and almost pushed my husband off the bed. He was still allowed on the bed in the morning while I was still asleep though. 

For whatever reason he does not want Kaleb on the bed at all. ...maybe it reminds him of Riley....


----------



## helensdisturbed (Nov 9, 2013)

Our girl gets on the bed for cuddles for five minutes but always sleeps on the floor as she gets to hot and wants to stretch out. This is great as shes getting to big now and we'd have no room! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IOsmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My boys are never allowed on the bed or on our furniture. My gsd just sheds way too much for that. They sleep on the floor in our bedroom though, usually by my side of the bed, or at the foot of the bed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nothing like getting shoved out of bed by a big ole hairy dawg 

I will never have white furniture, or even housebeautiful furniture, it's no big deal to me. 

It's a perk on those cold nights


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when it's bedtime one of can say "it's sleepy time" and our
dog will get up and walk to the bedroom. he'll either sit beside
the bed or go and lay down on his bed and wait for us to snuggle in
then he jumps on the bed. during the night he goes from our bed to
his bed and to the floor. he always lays at the bottom of the bed.
when i get up for work he'll move up the bed and lay very close to
my GF. he's allowed on the sofa and bed.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

All four of our dogs over the years (never owned more than one at a time) were allowed to sleep in our bed if they chose. Only one ( a male ) ever acted as if it was his bed and he was sharing it with us. That came to a quick end when he made that slight miscalculation. He still enjoyed our bed for an hour or so but lost the attitude.

The standard routine with all 4 dogs was similar. They knew their spot on the bed and never crowded us and usually migrated from the bed to the floor after an hour or less. Our newest gal when she is super tired actually snores a bit and it cracks me up. 

The "fuzzy alarm" clock is flawless with her awakening of us if we should ever sleep in for an extra 20 minutes or so.

I never allowed any of them to sleep in our bed as pups as I was a bit fearful of them falling out. However, once they had the capacity to jump up and out of our bed they were welcome to visit and sleep for a spell.

Whether it creates a better "bond" or not is a mystery to me as I have treated all 4 dogs the same over the decades. However, it seems that three of the four dogs chose to sleep in similar spots once they left our bed. I do believe the places they chose were picked on a basis of strategy. These areas that they favored allowed the dogs to keep an eye on anyone coming or going and the obvious entrances into the house.




SuperG


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

All the dogs I ever owned share our bed wouldn't have it any different done this since I was 17 and lovey cuddle time with them and they know it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey, if a dog can find room on our bed, then they are welcome to join us in it.









For the most part, I generally go for puppies sleeping on the bed, and crate train for naps, and then do some time where they are in the crates at night, and then a combination. Once they are allowed full access, then they are generally welcome in my bed so long as they behave. And any future dogs will need to know that Krissie is top dog on the bed, as she is my emotional support dog and gets first priority for sleeping. Krissie knows when it's bedtime, and if our bed is too high for her to get on, she runs to my side and puts her front feet up and waits for me to lift her into bed. It's too cute.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Definitely yes! Rocco is spoiled rotten. He alternates between the bed and floor, though. Doesn't stay on the bed all night long. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I love, love, love sleeping with my dog but I hate, hate, hate the dog fur. Ranger is the first dog we have had that is not allowed on the bed and it is a really tough rule to enforce when he gives me those big sweetie eyes. So far my husband and I have resisted and even though it is tough I really do like that my bed is not covered with dog fur.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

OriginalWacky said:


> Hey, if a dog can find room on our bed, then they are welcome to join us in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow that's a lot of cats!!!!

I thought I looked crazy with my 4 cats on my bed but you beat me! LOL :laugh:


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Silas has been on the bed since the night we brought him home although I may start to regret that decision in the next few months. "His place" has always been on the pillow above my head. We both sleep with two pillows one behind the other. He chose that space the first night and every night there after. I have a fan on the nightstand beside me and he loves that. Has been nice so far BUT his paws are starting to hit me in the face at night now that he has gotten bigger. He stays in that same spot throughout the night and always has. I can see this will definitely be an issue in the months to come. We have always allowed our dogs on the bed but typically the larger dogs have always opted for the floor on a bed beside us....not Silas. I have a feeling I will be paying for that choice shortly.
During the day though he does love to sit on the end of the bed and watch out the window to his yard. Kesler our previous GSD did the same thing.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

No dogs on my bed.. its a personal choice. Hubby steals the covers enough without having to share with my dogs too. When my kids were little they used to sleep with the kids. Now they sleep on the floor next to my bed or when its cold they sometimes choose to sleep in front of the fire instead.


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

No dogs in my bed. I think it's disgusting to have dogs sleeping in bed with humans. Just my opinion.
Also, my GSD is outside in the mud, dirt, dead animals, water, snow, etc. I let my dog be a dog and I don't want that in my bed.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jade is allowed up on the bed for some cuddles and belly rubs each night but then she has to get down and isn't allowed back up in the morning until she is invited. 

If my husband is gone though she will often spend most of the night curled up at my feet. :wub:


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Holy cow that's a lot of cats!!!!
> 
> I thought I looked crazy with my 4 cats on my bed but you beat me! LOL :laugh:


That's only 6 cats... you should have seen the bed when we had 14, plus five dogs! Luckily the huskies never wanted to be on the bed or we'd have been sleeping on the floor. Now that I've just the one small dog to worry about, anybody new coming in will be welcome to snuggle like crazy. I figure I'm out getting all dirty with my animals, so they can come be all messy in my bed with me - that's what showers are made for!


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko is allowed on the bed, wherever he can fit lol. In the summer he prefers the floor. Xena is incontinent and also destructive so she has to sleep in her crate.


----------



## ZoeandMoe (Dec 6, 2013)

Do we allow it? No, absolutely not, no way, no how !  
We encourage it !!


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't allow it. Its pushing it letting her all over the furniture. But Shea strictly off limits to being in our bedroom. She's going a nice fluffy bed of her own she doesn't need in mine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmfhella (Jun 20, 2004)

both of mine are not allowed on the furniture (sofas, chairs) but they both are allowed on the bed. Baxter has his own bed in my room but still sleeps on mine often.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm so torn on the matter. We are picking up our first GSD at 8 weeks this weekend. My old basset hound slept with me from 8 weeks till she passed away without any problems. So little Alvin might be in luck if I can convince my hubby to let him in bed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

madis said:


> I'm so torn on the matter. We are picking up our first GSD at 8 weeks this weekend. My old basset hound slept with me from 8 weeks till she passed away without any problems. So little Alvin might be in luck if I can convince my hubby to let him in bed
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



My experience can be summed up in this quote that I don't remember where I got it: "begin as you mean to go on"...so don't start allowing it unless you're willing to either a) live with it or b) try to stop the habit. And just remember how big they get! :laugh:


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

3dognite said:


> My experience can be summed up in this quote that I don't remember where I got it: "begin as you mean to go on"...so don't start allowing it unless you're willing to either a) live with it or b) try to stop the habit. And just remember how big they get! :laugh:


I know, that's the dilemma lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

*I let them on any furniture*

I see it this way you have to choose first of all, what furniture they are allowed on and what is not. I, for one, will never change the rule after it has been made so the dog does not get confused. Now i do let them on my bed, couches, and their own bed. tables, counters, and chairs they are not allowed on at all. For the most part my GS likes the floor because it a lot more cooler than the bed (and since i live in phoenix it gets quite hot here), my shih tzu mix loves beds and wouldn't mind being in the blanket. And Really it is the dogs choice because honestly if they are comfy there why change it? :wub:


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have two shepherds kane comes up on bed for cuddles but don't like it when we move our feet he moans then gets down goes to his own bed witch is side of ours romany gets on bed for cuddles and kisses then curls up between us she only really move if she gets warm then she may lay in her own bed for short time but we don't mind and kane loved the sofa we share it with him but we also have leather sofa but knows not allowed on that one so never attempts it I see it as only me and hubby so if we get visitors they accept how it is with dogs as have spare sofa for anyone visiting anyway but they happily will move for visitors anyway 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My pit sleeps in bed with me when he's here. 

Baby Patton has slept with me a few times, now!

I just don't want heavily shedding dogs in there. XD


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

**** no, I don't want the mutt humpin me


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my footwarmer


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My dog is not allowed on furniture at all.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> my footwarmer


That's a great picture! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

My dog is allowed on the bed. Only as long as she always gets off when i tell her to do so. Which I haven't had a problem with yet, but if she does ever give me a hard time.. She looses the privilege.

As for sleeping with me. Lately she will last 10-15 minutes laying on the bed with me before she gets off the bed on her terms, it use to be she would get off a few minutes after i went to bed. I personally want her to stay on the bed! Zelda is not super cuddly, she is very sweet, she just is not a cuddly dog and may never be! But she is only a little over a year old, so she has time. 
So whatever Zelda go sleep on your own bed! lol


----------

